# Delay in student visa



## Kolawole (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi everyone , I'm from Nigeria, I've logged in my visa since June now it's October approximately four months now and I've not heard anything and my school will resume this week. What do I do ?


----------



## Studyinternational (May 29, 2017)

Did you apply through an agent? It takes a bit of time for student visa application, but still, I think it is better to talk to your agent or try and contact the concerned department as soon as possible.


----------



## Kolawole (Oct 10, 2017)

I did and was told that i was refused by July and it was logged again but this time through an immigration lawyer. my question is whether is even possible?


----------

